# Aftershokz Headphones



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

Not protection or apparel, but I couldn't find a better forum for this.

I know headphones are are not wise on trail and many people just want the sound of nature. I ride alone most of the time and an hour climbing or on the road seems much quicker with some music.

I recently decided to try Aftershokz, bone conduction headphones. I love them. I can listen to tunes and still hear other riders, passing cars, and even my own tires in the dirt. To me, they are great on and off the bike. The sound quality is not super high, but perfectly fine for my use.

If you love music when you ride but still want to be aware of your surroundings, these are a great option. I have no affiliation. I am just that impressed with them that I wanted to share.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried them, but the sound quality wasn't good enough for me to enjoy listening to music with them so they didn't get used. If I was into listening to talk radio or podcasts while riding they would be better for that.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the Aftershokz Air and I'm very happy with them. They work better for MTB than for road because of the reduced wind noise, in my opinion. I normally use them at a very low volume, just enough to have background music on climbs and at low speeds.

Sound quality may improve if you use an equalizer app. 

These are a great option for private music while still having awareness of your surroundings. Before this I used just one cheap in-ear headphone of the type that aren't noise-canceling, keeping one ear totally open, and always at low volume. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I'll say they work amazing well, but not well enough for my purposes. I got a pair from REI and returned them after a couple of weeks. Two main things, the audio was too harsh, and the hoop around the back of my neck would hit the collar of whatever I was wearing. I tried the two different equalizer settings they had and the equalizer on my phone. They were just unpleasant to listen to. I did notice that if I moved them around pushing the them closer to my ear canal, the sound improved, but that's not where they'd stay on their own. They may work better for others. I did not try them talking on the cell.

Anyway, I think they're definitely worth a try and you may like them, but I'd suggest buying them somewhere with easy returns.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I like mine. No issues. I have the non bluetooth waterproof ones. I am not really an audiophile but occasionally enjoy some tunes when by myself or just doing something workout related like climbs or hill repeats. I enjoy them running as well as I can still hear what is going on around me.


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a pair and like them, my observations are that the sound quality is not as good as in-ear devices, and if you turn them up you also lose the background noise. Still, it is worth it to me to have some tunes sometimes when running or riding and it is a must for me to have some background awareness. I would not use these as a primary headphone but for this purpose they meet the need.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I got them on their original Indiegogo campaign. I use them several times a week for riding. Mostly mtb but some road riding. Being able to hear around me is the big plus. Cons are you don't get as much base, I'll pick up wind noise at faster speeds like on the road, and sometimes my hydration pack will flop up and smack the neck part. I'll use them for mowing the lawn and running the gas trimmer with earplugs as well.

Overall sound quality isn't the same as in ear. Bass isn't great but it's better to have ok music than no music when I ride. It's also convenient to take calls while riding and should I crash in the woods by myself, I could place an emergency call using the control button on the left earpiece.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

edit


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

i love mine.
I´ve been using them for over a year for road biking, cant think how i could handle 2+hours long rides on the road without them.

In the trail they work excellent as well. not bouncing up or down. 

The sound may not be super strong but I enjoy it as it allows me to talk with others, listen to traffic in the road or cyclist at the trails.

Oh and the bing able to take calls while riding is super convenient for me.


----------



## Idawho (May 8, 2020)

Yeah, I'm still loving mine. I have the air version. I've heard they have gotten incrementally better. Makes those long rides to the trailhead so much better. I get the sound quality complaints but I think it depends on your needs and expectations. For my use and the fact that I can still hear my surroundings or even have a conversation, the sound is fine. It's more like background music. I love that I can still hear my tires grip or slip and still hear if my drivetrain needs some attention. Every once in a while I get a song that has some strange click in the beat and I have to pause the music to make sure it isn't my bike.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

My experience is the same as Idawho's. I have the Trekz Air model and they provide a very nice balance between having some background tunes on solo rides and maintaining awareness of your surroundings. I understand folk's concern's about the loss of some sound quality but I am totally happy with the positives of the design.


----------

